# info for Ferienclub Oberstaufen?



## elaine (Oct 25, 2011)

I just put Oberstaufen on hold for July 2013. We need a 2Br and I know pickings will be slim for good spots in Europe. This resort gets mixed reviews. We have 3 kids 12/12/6 and adult son 28 (into biking/sports, etc.). We are going to rent a car via Munich. #1 day trip is  Neusch. Castle. Any things we should know? Did you get any use out of the mandatory card that RCIers have to buy? Is the drive OK from Munich to Ober and from Ober to castle? what other day trips should we do? Are there any good day trips offered by the resort? and how much did they cost? We plan to go to Italy-Tuscany for week 2.
Lastly--is this a keeper? I am going to get RCI ins., as we have no idea if we will be able to get flights. Thanks, Elaine


----------



## KevJan (Oct 25, 2011)

We were there this last May and loved it! Not much use for us for the mandatory card, we used it to ride the chair lift but that's all. The day trip to Neuschwanstein is very easy, just be sure to read and follow the signs. We also did rental car from MUC, also very easy. We stopped at Dachau to see the concentration camp on our way from the airport. Quite moving. The resort had day trips for each day of the week. We went to Zurich, Switzerland on one day for around $65 and on another day we drove through the Alps and down into Italy to the "Largest Yard Sale in the World". It was about the same price. If you really need exact prices, I can look on my receipts. There was no stopping at the borders to check for passports which was somewhat disappointing for me since I like to get as many stamps in my passport as I can. This resort is NOT in the city, it is in the country. If you want to see and do the things offered in the city this is not the place for you. However, if you love the countryside, cows, rolling hills, trees and lakes, this should work well. I felt we had a very memorable and enjoyable trip even though neither of us spoke any German. Be sure to get an "Eyewitness Travel" book and study it *before* you go. If you have any other questions, I'd be happy to try and answer them.


----------



## elaine (Oct 25, 2011)

thanks so much. We will hit Munich before/after. We love country, little villages, hiking with cows, etc. Aside from Ludwig's castle, we would like to get ideas for another day trip to a good spot--Any good little villages/wineries/ etc. you recall? I was thinking maybe up the Romantic Road from Fussen a bit? We will drvie vs. do the resort's tour, as we have 5 persons going and @ $65 PP, that will add up. We were in Zurich last year, so we won't go that way.
For the other days, we were thinking of going to Lindau and renting bikes, take the chairlift and hike, go to the tobogan (sp?) ride, and take kids to the high ropes course that is free with the OBerstaufen Plus card--might as well get some use out of it.


----------



## abbekit (Oct 26, 2011)

We booked here as well, for 2012.  We went to the Ludwig castles on our previous trip to this area so probably won't do those again but some of the smaller towns in the area sound interesting.  We're flying into Frankfurt and taking the train, via Munich rather than renting a car.  So we will rely on trains or the resort' daytrip offerings.

I've just started doing some research but here's a bit of what I've found some travel forums-

"Meersburg & Lindau are also great places to explore and relax in. You could combine Lindau & Bregenz together one day. Park in Lindau, get the ferry (15mins) to*Bregenz*and go up the Pfaender where you will find views of the lake, swiss mountains & surrounding area. Finish off the day with evening meal on the harbour. It's only about a 45min drive back to Oberstaufen"

"Meersburg is the loveliest town on the Bodensee, has Germany's oldest castle, a visitable Baroque palace, a city museum and a bible museum. This is a good 
mix of beauty with culture"

"Upper Swabia is full of beautiful Baroque palaces, churches and monasteries, see*www.barockstrasse.org*and also*www.oberschwaben-tourismus.de*. Better towns to visit not too far away are: Meersburg, Lindau, Wangen im Allgaeu, Ravensburg, Isny im Allgaeu, Kempten (Allgaeu),*Memmingen, Ottobeuren, Biberach an der Riss (Cafe Kolesch on Gymnasiumstrasse is one of Germany's best Konditorei's, try the excellent Wielandstorte, although everything is good), and Ulm.*

Bad Schussenried has a brewery with Germany's first beer mug collection and a nice beer garden, a monastery with a very nice library and church, and an outdoor museum containing many restored Upper Swabian buildings including an interesting one lane bowling alley and also a mini-steam train, and nearby is Steinhausen with the world's most beautiful village church.*

The brewery in Ummendorf just east of Biberach is an excellent place to eat, the beer is also excellent, and the church across the street is beautiful although getting no such recognition, and the storks will be in residence on the palace"


----------



## elaine (Oct 26, 2011)

abbekit, thank you so much. When are you going in 2012? If it's OK, I might PM you when you get back to find out which day trips you liked and any tips for the resort. thanks, again. Elaine


----------



## abbekit (Oct 26, 2011)

elaine said:


> abbekit, thank you so much. When are you going in 2012? If it's OK, I might PM you when you get back to find out which day trips you liked and any tips for the resort. thanks, again. Elaine



September, hope to be there during the Cattle Parade, when they bring the cows down from the mountains for the winter season.  We went to that type of festival in Austria, music, beer garden, great food!  We love autumn travel!

Of course feel free to PM me.  I always post reviews and take LOTS of photos of the resorts (see my link below for photos which I put on Picasa after every trip.). We'll be in a 1br unit at Oberstaufen.


----------



## Loes (Oct 27, 2011)

In July you can visit the Bregenzer Festspiele, famous open air festival on Lake Bodensee. We were there whith our teenage son some years ago, and though he doesn't like opera at all, he loved this festival, the setting is just wonderful. Buy your tickets well in advance www.bregenzerfestspiele.com


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 27, 2011)

I did a day trip to Liechtenstein, which is not too far.  I also did a much longer day trip to Innsbruck, Austria.  As to Ludwig's castle, there is also a second and much older castle just down the hill from it that is also open for tours.  The autobahn's make driving easy, and it is very scenic through the Alps.  I also did Zurich.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 11, 2011)

*Sorta Old Info (1996)*

I booked a unit here as an RCI exchange back in 1996.  My sister & I flew into Munich and used the rail to get to the town where the resort is, as well as to do much of our touring.  Back then, they did have a tour service that offered some nice day trips (we did two) which got us to Switzerland, Austria and Liechtenstein.  We really had a great time and love the area.


----------



## abbekit (Nov 17, 2011)

*Room locations??*

Does anyone have a resort map or know where the rooms are located?  I just received a revised confirmation from RCI with a room number on it.  We have a one bedroom, unit B-3.


----------

